# Desmon Crisis Returns TONIGHT!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

For those fans of CNET Radio, former CNET Radio Host returns to the air tonight at 10PM EST (7PM on the left coast) with a special Internet Only Broadcast!

You can tune in using WINAMP by Clicking this link!

Don't forget to visit the Desmon Crisis Website at http://www.desmondcrisis.com

Welcome back Desmond!


----------

